# How to reset windows xp network default settings?



## pcgamer (May 1, 2004)

Hi, 
I have a problem with my network. One of the computers can not access the network. This all happend when I install the latest updates from windows. I check the workgroup name and the firewall (I disable all firewall) and they seem to be fine. I ping the router and the other computers and I get a message back. I ping from the other computers and they also seem fine as well. I was wondering if there is a way to reset the windows network settings to default. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcgamer (May 1, 2004)

is there an answer to this?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What do you mean by cannot access the network. Can you get out on the Internet? Do you have file sharing setup and it cannot access the network shares? What response are you getting when you ping the other computers and router? Copy and paste that info here.

If you are getting an IP address from the router and you can ping other computers on your network then there might be a DNS issue. Can you ping domain names. 

ping yahoo.com


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## pcgamer (May 1, 2004)

I can connect to the internet with no problems. The problem is that I don't see the computers in the network. Whats odd is that other computers can see me and access my shared folder just fine. I think I have a file sharing setup. How you do you check if you do?

I also did the TCP/IP stack repair options but I'm still getting the same results. I searched for the computers in my network using start---->search--->search for computers in the network--->ip number for the other computers in the network and nothing shows up. I even search for my own ip address which also gives me no results. I go to my network places--> my workgroup and I see nothing, not even myself.

Thanks for your time btw. I really appreciate it. 
-----------------
Here is my ping responses with the router:

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>

-----------------
Ping responses for a computer in the network:

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>ping 192.168.1.10

Pinging 192.168.1.10 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.10:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>
----------
Ping responses for Google.com

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.207.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=240
Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=240
Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=239
Reply from 72.14.207.99: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=240

Ping statistics for 72.14.207.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 43ms

C:\DOCUME~1\KEN>
----------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that when you Search for a computer you search by name, not IP address.

Try this:
Start - Run - \\192.168.1.10 - OK

Did you get (wait up to a minute for result) an error message or the shared files on that computer?

If the latter, try the same command with the computer name in place of the IP address. What happens?


----------



## pcgamer (May 1, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> I think that when you Search for a computer you search by name, not IP address.
> 
> Try this:
> Start - Run - \\192.168.1.10 - OK
> ...


When I tried it with the ip address, a error window pops up.
It says "\\192.168.1.10 The network path was not found"
When I tired with the name I got: 
\\hisoka The network path was not found"

When I search for the computer in the network, I typed in the name I got no results.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You ping 192.168.1.10 and get all 4 responses back, but
\\192.168.1.10 gives The network path was not found. VERY strange!

I really don't have any more ideas except to make sure that the following services are running: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.

(Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services)


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

most of the time the The network path was not found error is due to a Internet Connection Firewall can be that after the windows update the windows firewall got re enable

1.	Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
2.	Double-click Network Connections.
3.	Right-click the connection that you want to disable Internet Connection Firewall for, and then click Properties.
4.	On the Advanced tab, click to clear the Protect my computer and network by limiting or preventing access to this computer from the Internet check box.
5.	Click OK.

the Windows Firewall program in Windows XP SP2 blocks incoming network traffic

you can also try everything on this page 
http://65.24.134.81/KipSolutions/P2PNetworks/TroubleshootingP2P.htm
another good link will be this one http://support.microsoft.com/?id=318030

if nothing works you will need to do a repair install


----------

